# AH Supply. 24W vs. 36W



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

The difference between the 24 and 36 watt lights is just the length of the bulbs. If you have either of them sitting on top of the tank, you will have high light. If you raise either one to about 16-18 inches above the substrate you drop the intensity to medium light. At that height you can get enough spread of light that the 24 watt bulb will light up the whole tank reasonably uniformly, so I think I would use that one. High light is not desirable for most people.

If you raise either of those lights to about 20-22 inches above the substrate you should have about the same light level that Tom Barr uses, and he grows whatever plants he wants to grow with that much light, using CO2, of course.


----------



## DetMich (Mar 18, 2011)

Hoppy said:


> The difference between the 24 and 36 watt lights is just the length of the bulbs. If you have either of them sitting on top of the tank, you will have high light. If you raise either one to about 16-18 inches above the substrate you drop the intensity to medium light. At that height you can get enough spread of light that the 24 watt bulb will light up the whole tank reasonably uniformly, so I think I would use that one. High light is not desirable for most people.
> 
> If you raise either of those lights to about 20-22 inches above the substrate you should have about the same light level that Tom Barr uses, and he grows whatever plants he wants to grow with that much light, using CO2, of course.


Thanks. Man who knew planted aquariums would be so confusing to an engineer. :icon_mad: I don't want high light at the moment as I cannot afford the upfront cost at the time being, but I'm trying to work my way up to pressurized CO2 for my next tank.

Do you have a suggestion on what type of lightening would work best to bring it up to high-low/medium? The strip light sits on the tank ~12-14in? Also I've heard 10G and less doesn't go by the "WPG" figures due to the loss of light? 

Maybe outfitting the AGA with 2 sockets and use 2x10W CFL or 2x13W CFL?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi DetMich,

BTW, that is a good choice on a kit. If you call and talk to Kim (guy) at AHS he can tell you if you can retrofit your current fixture or if you have to build an enclosure.

AHS 2X36 watt on 30 Gallon (36" long)


----------



## DetMich (Mar 18, 2011)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi DetMich,
> 
> BTW, that is a good choice on a kit. If you call and talk to Kim (guy) at AHS he can tell you if you can retrofit your current fixture or if you have to build an enclosure.


Thank you, I will give him a call. I have just the standard AGA 20" fluorescent hood, in the DIY section on their site it appears to a AGA strip light.

Maybe what I'm considering if buying the 34W Reflector and outfitting 2x10 Watt CFL? (The strip light comes with a crappy white plastic reflector)


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/116358-8-gal-nano-cube-adapting-planted.html is how I used screw-in CFL bulbs, with a DIY reflector.


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

Hoppy are you always in the lighting section?????


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## DetMich (Mar 18, 2011)

After some looking around I noticed JaggedFury's paintball CO2 system. I be looking to purchase one when I get the chance. So now the question is what to buy from AH Supply. Do you think its better to go with 24W or 36W?

Current Plants:
Java Moss
3x Java Fern
6x Dwarf Sag
4x L. Mauritiana
2x Pygmy Sword


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

JamesHockey said:


> Hoppy are you always in the lighting section?????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Yes, that is my tent you see off to the left there. :biggrin: Spare change??


----------



## soc200 (Feb 26, 2011)

DetMich...I've had jaggedfury's co2 system running now for about 2 weeks...very functional for very little money. The 20oz co2 bottle I got for $15 shipped seems like it will last months...so 2 will last me a loong time. I can see myself wanting a better system some day in the distant future. But for those that need a cheap, yet functional co2 system...this was the best system I found.

Now if I could only find a light that is universally praised :/


----------



## DetMich (Mar 18, 2011)

soc200 said:


> DetMich...I've had jaggedfury's co2 system running now for about 2 weeks...very functional for very little money. The 20oz co2 bottle I got for $15 shipped seems like it will last months...so 2 will last me a loong time. I can see myself wanting a better system some day in the distant future. But for those that need a cheap, yet functional co2 system...this was the best system I found.
> 
> Now if I could only find a light that is universally praised :/


One step ahead of you actually. :thumbsup: I kind of went on a spending spree the last few days and ordered the 36W AHS Kit, 4 Pounds of Dry Fert, Jaggedfury's co2 package, 20oz CO2 tank, Cal Aqua Nano drop checker, and bubble counter. :eek5: 

I guess technically I could of spent about $120 more for a 5lb CO2 system, but with living in an apartment and only having enough room under my tank for a small tank I think its worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Sataclaus (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm glad I stumbled onto this thread  

--On my current ada 60p I have been running 2x 36watt Ah kit with presurized co2 and EI dosing and although the look is nice I am thinking it is way to much light [fighting algae] so I took out rear bulb and only running front one over the HC. 
This is suspended 18" above substrate-- 
So in your opinion am I better off this way, is it sitting at medium intensity, and will it be sufficent for my HC in forground and DHG in rear??

Regards and a HUGE thanks,
Sataclaus


--This is with 2x 36 watt ah on


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

One can always put a 24 watt bulb/tube/lamp in place of the 36 watt. The ballast is rated for a variety of lamps.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

One AH Supply light gives you about 50 mms of PAR and two give you about 100 mms of PAR at 18 inches from the substrate. So, one bulb is medium light and two bulbs are high light.


----------



## Sataclaus (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks Hoppy:thumbsup:


----------



## Ajno (Apr 7, 2011)

Wouldn't rasing the light further from the tank lower the PAR rating? Just curious


----------

